# Jigging Rapalas



## Gillslayer (Jan 16, 2003)

I am looking for any helpful advice on jigging rapalas.
I am going to try one this weekend for basically the first time.
I have always been a fan of the swedish pimple, and even teardrops, for walleye.
The last few years I have been hearing more and more good things about 
the rapalas.
How much action do give it?
Do you tip with minnow head?
Any advice would be welcome.
thanks


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Use a barrel swivel about 2' up cause the light will twist alot. Depending how high you lift them and let them drop they helicopter around alittle bit. Use big holes and plan on loosing a few fish cause the front hooks do get caught on the ice. I put a minnow on the center treble hook and a head on each of the end hooks.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

lift them slowley and they will do figure eights under the ice. one thing to watch with rapalas is that you don't jerk them. found this out the first time i took out the underwater camera.
i put a blue on the treble hook with a 2" stinger hooked to the tail. if you get a hit and loose the minnow, or miss the fish, stick the bait right back down and jig it a couple of times. i have caught a lot of walleyes this way.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Like Tony said, take your time retrieving your fish once you get one. When it is at the hole be especially careful to manuver the fish through the hole otherwise you will not only lose the fish, but your lure too.

I jig jig, wait, raise it up 6", jig jig, wait, raise it up 6", repeat, keep it up for a while then start over.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I always replace the treble hook on the bottom with one the next size up. I like a long shanked treble instead of the short shanked also. Keeping constant pressure is very critical, one little bit of slack and these things will pop right out.

Good Fishing

Tim


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I also replace the bottom treble first thing to the next bigger size! I always put a minnow head on the treble and that is it! easy lift 5-6 inches and back down...vary lifts ..sometimes lift is only 2-3 inches...don't need the bigger jigging motion like with a pimple....when the fish are actively feeding find the walleyes slam the rapala!!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I replace the bottom trebble with a single hook and put a anise bead on for bait. I usually pound the hell out of it looking for large active fish. I usually jig it very aggresively upward about 6-8 inches and let it sit for a few seconds before repeating the jig.
Most of the fish grab the bead while it is sitting still. 


tubejig


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Any advice on the size and color of the Rapala? I presume that a river current like Saginaw will affect the lure, so would you need a heavier lure in those conditions?


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

i have been useing a blue and sliver rapala. I belive it is a #5. I have been getting fish on it and everyone else ive been fishin with have been pulling fish on it. 


Teamyamaharaceing


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

blk/slvr # 7


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

If you are going to be fishing the Saginaw river #5 and #7 rapalas are the size that you will need right now, if we get some run off and the current picks up then you may have to go up to a #9 in the deeper water.
As far as color goes on the Saginaw river blue/silver is probaly the best. I like the blk/silver, firetiger, orange/pearl and clown colors also in the river.

Good Fishing
Tim


----------



## Gillslayer (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice
Gillslayer


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Great advice, guys. Has anyone ever tried Crappie-style rigs, with a heavy sinker and two hooks tipped with minnows? I used to kill the perch with that set up but this is a whole 'nother ball game.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I've never tried that, but when I don't feel like jigging two rods I'll set up a dead stick. I'll jig actively with one rod and let a minnow struggle on a jig right on the bottom off a dead stick. Plenty of times the dead stick will get the fish, but I'm sure the jigging rod got their attention in some cases.

I plan to try and use a rattle reel mounted on the ceiling of my shanty this w/e and replace the dead stick with that. I can get it up and out of the way for more room.


----------



## Mr. Jumpshot (Jan 20, 2003)

What is a "dead stick"?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

A dead stick is a pole that you give no action to. You just let the bait down to the bottom and let it sit. Check it once in a while to make sure the bait is still hooked on, but the minnow does all the work.


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's some advise to all those that have lost fish with a jigging rapala. 1) take some wire cutters and clip off the tail hook. I have never caught a fish on this hook. 2) Clip off the nose hook or bend it back over so that it touches the nose of the bait. Same thing, never hooked anything on that hook. Do replace the treble with a longer shank treble and a few sizes larger. Tip with a minnnow head and bang it off the bottom every so often while jigging. As stated in other posts, a few inches up and down, and occasionally a high, long slow jig will atttract fish. Good luck, and don't be afraid to modify that $4.00 lure. (prizm tape can be used to customize your lure and has proven successful. Good luck.
CD


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Welcome to the site CD. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bassbug (Nov 13, 2002)

I agree with many of the previous posters -- change that middle treble to a size larger (I use a size six treble on a Number 7) .

I've even gone one step farther -- cut off those end hooks, use needle-nosed pliers to bend the remaining wire into a loop and attach split rings and a small treble hook (I use a size 10 treble on a size 7 rapala).

Prior to last year I had caught 40-some walleye through the ice on the Saginaw River. Of those maybe five of them were caught on those too-highly positioned end hooks (and I'm certain all of those were little ones). I always questioned the angle and the attitude of those hooks, so I figured I would do something about it. 

Since I switched to split rings and treble hooks on the end hooks I am having more hook-ups, less lost bait and fewer fish lost when those too-large, too-highly-positioned end hooks snag on the ice.

Try this technique and you'll do it with all of your Rapalas. Three years from now you won't see a Rapala with those goofy end hooks.


----------



## Bassbug (Nov 13, 2002)

Sorry,

I didn't see Crooked Dave's posting above. I think it posted just before mine -- either that or (as I truly suspect) I am a complete idiot!!

Please do try that technique of eliminating those useless fore and aft hooks on the jigging Rapala. Obviously there are several of us Saginaw River regulars have tried this technique and realized its benefits. Try it yourself, you won't be disappointed!!!!!

Paul

p.s.

As for you that contend that the scent eminating from a minnow head attatched to those hooks helps attract the fish -- wouldn't you rather have that scent eminating from something that can actually result in a keeper walleye being slid onto the ice???!!!??!??


----------

